# Quick Time 6. Browser reagiert nicht mehr.



## suntrop (29. Juli 2002)

Seit einiger Zeiti st ja die Preview von Quick Time 6
bei apple.com zum downloaden. Das habe ich auch gemacht.

Nur jetzt kommt ständig(bei fast jedem Surfgang) 
1-2 mal diese Meldung auf dem Bildschirm.







Und dann läuft gar nichts mehr.
Ich kann weder OK noch Not Now klicken. 
Auch der Browser reagiert nicht mehr. Dann komm ich da
nur noch über Strg+Alt+Entf raus.

Natürlich habe ich schon versucht bei apple den neuen Player 
runterzuladen, und der sagt dann auch das es funktioniert hat.

Aber von der neuen Version 6 habe ich bis her ncihts lesen können.


Wie kann ich das Problem jetzt noch beseitigen?



Schon mal danke für die Antwort


- suntrop -


----------



## RedZack (7. September 2002)

Hm... komische Sache. Aber geh doch in Sys. Steuerung > Software und deinstalliere den Quicktime 6 Player. Dann kannst du wieder auf die Vorgängerversoin umsteigen. Wahrscheinlich hast du aber eh schon ne Lösung gefundenl, dein Posting ist nicht mehr das frischeste *grinz*


----------



## suntrop (7. September 2002)

Das mit dem deinstallieren geht ja eben nicht, da sonst
bei der nächsten Seite(die auch Quick Time einsetzt) dieses "Ding"
wieder kommt.


----------



## RedZack (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von suntrop _
> *Das mit dem deinstallieren geht ja eben nicht, da sonst
> bei der nächsten Seite(die auch Quick Time einsetzt) dieses "Ding"
> wieder kommt. *



Wenn du das Ding komplett von der Platte fegst? Also über die Systemsteuerung > Software? Ehrlich? Komisch... aber mach das trotzdem und dann lösch die Quicktime-Einträge aus der Windows Registrierung. Das sollte eigentlich klappen. Aber leider kann ich die nicht sagen welche Einträge das sind und in der Win. Reg. kann man wirklich viel kaputt machen. Frag also lieber nochmal nach


----------



## suntrop (7. September 2002)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube du hast mich irgendwie missverstanden.

Als ich noch in den guten alten Zeiten QT 5 druf hatte,
lief alles gut bis eines Tages diese Meldeung kam





und mein Browser(der Crazy Browser, das Ding heißt wirklich so)
einfach abschmierte und nichts mehr in den Programm funktionierte.

Dann habe ich das blöde QT 6 mal irgendwo bei Apple versteckt gefunden
und runtergeldaden.

Jetzt sollte man meinen es das damit das Problem behoben sei,
doch weit gefehlt.

Es ist dann noch ein paar mal aufgetaucht,
seit neuestem kommts aber nicht mehr.
Vielleicht wahr ich aber auch in letzter Zeit nicht mehr auf so vielen Seiten mit QT.

Nun ja wenn das Problem aber noch mal aufftaucht meld isch mich nochma´.



Adios 





- suntrop -


----------

